# How to clean my IntelliMouse scroll wheel ?



## gigi (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi,
I have been using a Microsoft IntelliMouse for the last year (it is great...really...it is ).
Now the scroll wheel seems to be getting a little sticky ( no pr0n jokes please  ) and doesnt seem to "scroll" as well as it used to, but i cannot find away clean it.
How can i open the mouse and clean the scroll wheel.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 8, 2003)

Have you taken the ball out and cleaned inside?


----------



## gigi (Jan 8, 2003)

it doesn't have a ball...it uses a light instead.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 9, 2003)

If the scroll wheel really seems 'sticky'  My microsoft optical Blue mouse has a screw under a little laser sticker on the bottom.  You could dig around a little, see if there is any help by taking screws out.  Maybe you can get inside and clean around the roller. But then maybe you'll never get it back together, good luck =)


----------



## karavite (Jan 10, 2003)

If all else fails, maybe poor a little alchohol in there and work it around? - not the kind you drink!


----------



## JeffCGD (Jan 17, 2003)

I have An Intellieye Optical too. I have heard the technique to use is to swab the wheel with a cotton bud soaked in rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Juxel (Jan 17, 2003)

Microsoft has incredible hardware support with these kinds of things.  The mice come with a three year hardware warranty, and all you should have to do is call Microsoft, explain to them the situation and they will send you out a new mouse (after you give them your serial number and address).  They don't even make you send the old mouse back!  I would much rather just deal with Microsoft since you still have a warranty, and despite all the anti-microsoft people out there, they do have very good hardware.

-Juxel


----------

